# Clear Chassis Thunderjet Slot



## Al Markin (May 17, 2003)

I thought I heard that Johnny Lightning is producing a clear chassis Thunderjet Slot?? Anyone else have any knowledge? If it is available, I'm curious who carries it?


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey Al, Don't know if JL is going to make them. But I do know that Dragula does. He is a member so you can PM him for info... Hope this helps.


Jeff


----------



## Al Markin (May 17, 2003)

Thanks Jeff, I'll give Dragula a shout!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

How many do you want?
Chris "Dragula"


----------



## Al Markin (May 17, 2003)

Could you PM me with more info? Who makes the chassis? How much are they? Any options? Do you accept Pay-Pal, etc. Thanks Chris!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Al Markin said:


> Could you PM me with more info? Who makes the chassis? How much are they? Any options? Do you accept Pay-Pal, etc. Thanks Chris!



Chris,
email me the info too, please. [email protected] Thanks, Dave


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

roadrner said:


> Chris,
> email me the info too, please. [email protected] Thanks, Dave


me too!! [email protected]


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Al,I make the chassis.Do you guys want silver,copper or gold electricals??
Chris


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Chris, Do you make a clear Tjet chassis as well? I saw the AFX chassis you had on e-pay, bid on and almost got it. I would like one of each if you do. I would like copper electricals. Drop me a PM about how you want me to pay. Thanks.

Jeff


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Give me a few days guys,I need to tweak the mold a bit until im satisfied.
Chris


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Can do easy, Chris. I will be ready when you are ready. :thumbsup:

Jeff

p.s. you have a PM... OK so you don't have a PM, for what ever reason, I am unable to send it to you. I also tried to send you an e-mail via HT and that won't work either. You can contact me via either PM or e-mail [[email protected]] Thanks


----------



## MCD4x4 (Dec 28, 2004)

Any pictures of these?


----------



## Al Markin (May 17, 2003)

Any prices? Any more description? Bare Chassis? Engine plate available? Also clear? Any axles, gears, wheels, tires? Let us all know, Your list of perspective customers seems be growing rapidly!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

These are ready to roll chassis,gearplate will not be clear.Thanks to everyone who has inquired or bought from me,I appreciate your trust and business,thanks again!
Chris


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

*I don't think Dragula would mind...*

Here is a pic of the one that I almost won on epay. Man was I bummed... 



Jeff


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*ordering a clear chassis?*

how do you order from dragula? cant send him an email or PM via hobbytalk. does he have a website?


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I am everywhere...bwaahahaha!Email me at [email protected]
Chris


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Dragula,
How could I ever miss out on these? Copper here too please. Do I uderstand that you are doing a tjet in addition to the afx? I gotta have'm!
Thankyou kindly!
joez870


----------

